# Applet - Webservice - Kommunikation



## Mahoney81 (8. Sep 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe auf einer HTML Seite mehrere Applets, die alle mit ein und dem selben Webservice kommunizieren.
In allen Applets ist der Code für den Kommunikationsaufbau implementiert. Also redundanter Code.
Gibt es die Möglichkeit, den Kommunikationsaufbau in ein separates Applet zu setzen, mit dem sich alle anderen Applets "verbinden" und darüber mit dem Webservice kommunizieren? So könnte ich auch an zentraler Stelle prüfen, ob der Service verfügbar ist.

Ein Denkanstoß wär mir echt hilfreich.
Danke schon mal.

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Bleiglanz (8. Sep 2005)

machs nicht, solche -inter-applet-kommunikation dürfte nicht funktionieren

leg halt den Zugriffscode in ein jar im Codebase (wenn alle Applets von der gleichen Quelle kommen dürfte das kein Problem sein)


----------



## Mahoney81 (8. Sep 2005)

Okay,

danke für den Denkanstoß. Weiß jetzt grad auch gar net mehr, warum ich das unbedingt in nem Applet wollte  ???:L 

Ist jetzt vielleicht etwas off-topic, aber wie ist das mit den Sicherheitseinstellungen? Hab jetzt schon verschiedene Vorschläge ausprobiert, um die Applets problemlos zum Laufen zu bringen (Archiv signiert, Policy File,...) aber so richtig funktionieren sie nur, wenn auf der Client-Seite! das entsprechende Policy-File liegt. Ist das denn so gedacht? Eigentlich ja etwas umständlich, wenn das Jar distributiert werden soll. Oder mach ich doch was falsch?

Grüße
Sebastian


----------

